# Moo-Haven Rescue and Rehabilitation



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

2 hours in a shed, that would be rather terrifying, not funny at all! Cripes, he sounds like my boy (who is very possibly a rig but I can't get the blooming test done)... 

Was it the tumour that ensured he didn't come home? I know that rigs are significantly more at risk of testicular cancer than geldings and stallions. I really worry about Brock getting it, but my vet couldn't even find a lab to run the test so I'm not sure what to do :-(


----------



## ShowStopper (Oct 5, 2010)

yes he had a stomach full of tumors. Unfortunatly after telling the vets to let him go if they found any more tumors they stitched him back up and called for him to be collect. There was an incient in the trailer on the way home and he never made it back to his paddock .

I would certainly get the vet to get the tests done sooner rather than later.


----------

